# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Primo Viaggio - pitanje

## Tilja

Imam jedno pitanje: AS Peg Perego Primo Viaggio ima fiksnu bazu. Zanima me može li se AS sigurno montirati i koristiti i bez te baze? Npr. kad se prenosi u drugi auto - čini mi se da je malo nezgodno stalno vaditi i premještati bazu?
U uputama proizvođača nisam našla odgovor. Ima li netko iskustva s time?

----------


## Lapis

mislim da ne možeš, jer nemaš gdje provući dio pojasa koji bi išao kroz bazu. ne znam koliko je razumljivo objašnjeno, ali probaj pa ćeš vidjeti. a, možda sam i u krivu, pričekaj šefice od zanata.

i opće nije nezgodno, tj. meni nije nezgodno jer to ne radim često. voljela bih kad bi mi to bila jedina zamjerka. jedva čekam da ju preraste.

----------


## Ibili

> voljela bih kad bi mi to bila jedina zamjerka. jedva čekam da ju preraste.


Lapis, daj molim te reci svoje iskustvo što ti se ne sviđa kod nje jer smo mi u kupnji AS i baš mislimo tu odabrati pa da se ne zeznemo. Meni se sviđa prvenstveno jer ima tu bazu i vele da je sve lako montirati mada sam pročitala i da ju bebe brzo prerastu? :?

----------


## Dia

istina, ne moze se jer se nema gdje provuci pojas

moje zamjerke su jedino to sto je se brzo preraste po visini
super se lako montira

----------


## bimba iaia

I mi je imamo i zadovoljni smo s njom.
Nismo je prerasli ni po visini ni po težini,još.
Ali spremamo se kupiti novu,veću.
Lako se montira,i lako se prebacuje baza iz auta u auto.Nama je baš ok.
Jedino je ono "sjenilo" bezveze(u autu nepotrebno,a u kolicima plitko),ali ga lako skineš.

----------


## Tilja

Hvala na odgovorima. Onda nam ne preostaje drugo nego stalno prebacivati iz auta u auto.... nema veze

----------


## Lapis

oprosti, nisam gledala jučer...

moja najveća zamjerka je znojenje. i to u tolikoj mjeri da se ne da opisati. ja sam isto u trudnoći postavila pitanje i dobila sam odgovore slične ovima, osim kaj mi je netko isto tako napisao ovo za znojenje za što sam ja mislila, pa nije to tak strašno valjda, kaj, dijete se znoji pa šta. nikada više. 

da se razumijemo, možda se tvoje dijete ne (ili neće) znojiti kao moje, odnosno u toj mjeri. s tim da oznojiti se ne znači orosila joj se glavica, već da se znoj slijeva u potocima nakon 2! minute sjedenja u sjedalici, iako ispod sebe ima tkaninu da nije odmah do plastike. da ne spominjem kako je sada po ovim temperaturama, jer se mahnito znojila i zimi. pa zamisli kako ju je presvlačiti u autu i nakon najkraće vožnje, potpuno mokra, a trebate izaći van na zimu. da me ne bi krivo shvatila, moje dijete se očito pojačano znoji i znojila bi se u svim sjedalicama, ali ne ovoliko. stavila sam ju kod frendice i tamo se oznojila onak, bila joj je glava mokra, ali ništa nije curilo. sada kad ću kupovati veću, osim sigurnosti, najvažnija stvar će mi biti materijal i prozračnost. nikada više ništa plastificirano.

glede veličine, sjedalica je nešto manja od drugih, ali mislim da nije toliko da brineš još i o tome (bar ne u našem slučaju) i zaista se lako stavlja, samo klikneš i obmotaš pojas i to je to. s te strane je fakat super.

----------


## Nika

Ja sam ju imala za prvo dijete te ju cesto nalazim na pregledima.

Nisam zadovoljna tom sjedalicom i ne dijelim misljenje da se lako montira :/ 

Nedostaci koje bi izdvojila:

 - preokomita je, tesko je postici kut od 45 stupnjeva
 - baza se tesko ucvrscuje, postoji H kopca no ona cesto ne drzi nista
 - nakon sto se sjedalica usteka u bazu potrebno je pojasom vozila obmotati sjedalicu i tu se dogadja da pojas popusti, tj da popusti donji dio pojasa kojim smo zategnuli sjedalicu te, jer kao sto sam napisala ona kopca ne drzi


Mislim da se tu gubi na onome cemu zapravo sluzi, olaksanom koristenju as pri stavljanju/vadjenju u auto jer je potrebno dodatno zatezati svaki puta.

I jos bi dodala da joj je cijena jaako velika a za iste novce se moze nabaviti as koja se sigurno lakse montira i mislim sa boljim testovima sigurnosti.

----------


## Tilja

Mi smo sjedalicu dobili, pa mi je glupo sad kupovati drugu jer ima sve dijelove, nije bila u sudaru, uredna je...
bili smo uvjereni da imamo dvije AS jer jednu smo kao kupili s kolicima, tj. teta u dućanu nas je uvjerila da je to nosiljka koja se može koristiti kao AS. kako je to bilo par mjeseci prije nego sam se počela više informirati o tome na RODI, nisam imala pojma što kupujem. tek sam neki dan skužila da je to nosiljka, da nema nikakve ateste za AS. doduše probali smo je montirati u auto i kao može se, ima i proreze za pojas, ali sve to dosta klimavo stoji, pa ću ipak koristiti Primo Viaggio u autu i seliti iz jednog u drugi auto.

----------


## Dia

Nika vidis mi smo bili na pregledu u subotu i rekli su nam da je super montirana
imamo Mazdu 626 i na srednjem je sicu tj. u sredini
baza je fiksirana jako cvrsto i nemamo problema sa nagibom jer nam je taj srednji sic malo povisen u odnosu na lijevi i desni tj. ne ide u koso prema nazad
samo kliknem i provucem pojas okolo nje
i to je to

ne znam nisam nikad imala drugu, mozda je ovo komplicirano montiranje u odnosu na druge stolice, al ja sam se eto naviknula

----------


## NatasaM...

Je, ja sam pregledala tvoju i uopce nije mrdala.

----------


## Lapis

šefica me preduhitrila.

htjela sam dodati da je opako okomita, i da sam izbjegavala voziti ju kad god sam mogla (osim znojenja) i zbog tog sve dok nije navršila kojih 4 mjeseca, pa mi se više nije činila 'prelomljena'.

----------


## leonisa

nasu je pregledala kloklo prije godinu dana i bila je ok, nije se mrdala.

potpisujem Diu- Lea jos nije imala 9kg, a po visinu ju je prerasla. a Lea je"manja" beba.

inace jos i ovo moram potpisati Niku- preokomita je, tesko je postici kut od 45 stupnjeva

----------


## Lapis

Tilja, o kojoj mi sjedalici pričamo?

pitam jer sam sad bila u kiki i vidjela da imaju neke skroz nove PP sjedalice, Primo Viaggo SPI (ako sam dobro zapamtila, ali nekakva troslovna kratica je). uglavnom, te sjedalice su svemirske u odnosu na ovu koju ja imam. puno su veće, i šire i duže, imaju odvojivi dio za skroz male bebe, nisu uopće okomite, uglavnom, totalno drugačija sjedalica.

----------


## Ibili

Da, ta PP Sip su novije i onaj uložak u njima, za skroz male bebice je veći, jači, čvršći. Još mi izgledaju da su puno više sjedeće od starijeg modela.

----------


## koalica

Do koje kilaže je taj stariji model sjedalice???? Do 9kg ili više (čini mi se da je 13kg druga granica)  :?  Ako do godinu dana ne dostigenmo tu kilažu jel ju svejedno moram u drugu sjedalicu selit???? Čini mi se da sam negdje našla podatak da je do određene kilaže ili do godine dana  :/

----------


## Nika

koalica, sjedalica je do 13 kg.

Da bi se dijete preselilo u vecu sjedalicu, potrebno je da zadovolji dva uvjeta.
Mora imati minimalno 9 kg te se samostalno ustajati.

Sjedalicu manje grupe preporucljivo je koristiti sto duze. Znaci, ne zuriti, voziti u ovoj sjedalici dok ju ne preraste visinom, ili ne premasi 13 kg.

----------


## petarpan

ja i opet moram iskoristit prigodu i olajat navedenu sjedalicu.
osim kaj su joj prednosti da se fino da namon tirat i da je easy to use, mane su kaj je mala, luki je postala tijesna sa 4 mjeseca, a prerasao ju je sa 6..glavna mana te sjedalice,za koju nisam jedina da se na to žalim, jest-znojava je...mislim, dijete se nemoguće znoji u njoj..i to bilo ljeto,bila zima..
kad smo kupili novu, spasila sam se, a i mali mi više nije nervozan pri vožnji.

----------


## koalica

Nika, hvala   :Grin:   Nisam imala pojma da se dijete mora samostalno ustajat da bi prešlo u veću sjedalicu  :shock:  Uglavnom, sada znam i dapače, vozit ću ju što duže u ovoj sjedalici.

Iako, potpisujem petarpana - tijesna je, ali moja N je hvala bogu sitna beba pa još nekako zgura. Ali znojenje   :Rolling Eyes:   u autu bez klime mokra je ko da ju je netko zalio kantom vode. Ne karikiram !!!

----------


## jana

O kojoj AS govorite (kad spominjete da je znojava, teško se montira, teško je postići kut od 45 stupnjeva...)
PRIMO VIAGGO  ili PRIMO VIAGGO SIP
Ne znam vrijedi li to za obje sjedalice ili samo za onu stariju verziju. Ja sam gledala i jednu i drugu i moram priznati da mi na oko PV SIP izgleda puuno bolje.

----------


## Nika

Ova starija PRIMO Viaggo.

----------


## jana

Baš sad gledam, ima puno razlika između te dvije AS.
Npr. PV SIP se može montirati i bez baze.

----------


## Vrijeska

Kakve su sada ove nove primo viaggio?
Je l se nešto poboljšalo od 2007.?

Jesu li malo veće? Tj. je l ju bebe brzo prerastu?
Kupila bih ju uz kolica ...

----------


## V&NMama

I mi imamo primo viaggio, i također nismo zadovoljni s njom.
1. beba sad ima 6 mjeseci a već mu je tijesno u njoj.
2. neki dan smo išli u grad s njim i morali smo se ranije vratiti jer je neutješno plakao a da nismo znali zašto, no kad smo došli doma i kad sam ga raskomotila sav je bio mokar!
3. također mi se učinilo da beba u njoj više sjedi nego što je u "kiflica" položaju
4. mi nemamo pojma *kako je izvadit* kad je fiksiramo na bazu od kolica (pegperego pliko switch3)! Zna neko možda?

----------


## Nia_Zg

> 4. mi nemamo pojma *kako je izvadit* kad je fiksiramo na bazu od kolica (pegperego pliko switch3)! Zna neko možda?


Ako se dobro sjećam, vadi se iz kolica jednako kao i iz fiksne baze u autu. Iza (negdje ispod kupole, odostraga) ima mjesto koje se stisne, povuče. Pregledajte, ima objašnjeno u štampanim uputstvima s autosjedalicom, ili skinite s PegPerego site-a PDF s uputstvima.

----------


## V&NMama

Našla od prve! Hvala Nia  :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## daddycool

> 3. također mi se učinilo da beba u njoj više sjedi nego što je u "kiflica" položaju


Ovo ovisi o tome kako ste postavili sjedalicu i kakvo vam je sjedalo automobila. No najčešće nije nepopravljivo.

----------


## linolina

Meni prodavačica u dućanu tvrdi da PP postoji samo jedan model, da je samo razlika u dezenima-i naravno, ne zna kada je proizvedena. Mislim se oko ove as, odgovara mi kolicima-ali ne znam koliko će odgovarati mom Yarisu...(probala bih je prije kupnje, mada su prodavačice u našem Tintiliniću ekstra neljubazne, pa ne znam....)

----------


## linolina

Je li problem kod ovih novih modela SIP prebacivanje u drugo auto? Isofix-to se odnosi na bazu, je li?

----------


## daddycool

Problem prebacivanja je isti kao i kod svake druge sjedalice. ISOFIX se odnosi na bazu s time da postoji i baza bez ISOFIX-a za ovu sjedalicu.

----------


## Nia_Zg

> Meni prodavačica u dućanu tvrdi da PP postoji samo jedan model, da je samo razlika u dezenima-i naravno, ne zna kada je proizvedena. Mislim se oko ove as, odgovara mi kolicima-ali ne znam koliko će odgovarati mom Yarisu...(probala bih je prije kupnje, mada su prodavačice u našem Tintiliniću ekstra neljubazne, pa ne znam....)


Mi imamo Yaris i PP PrimoViaggo smo koristili bez problema u Yarisu. Montirali smo ju na fiksnu bazu. Prešli smo u drugu skupinu s cca godinu dana starosti.

----------


## linolina

Hvala!

----------


## sir_oliver

na našoj sjedalici, isto PP, ima naljepnica s datumom proizvodnje. nalazi se na stražnjem dijelu.

----------


## sir_oliver

p.s. kupili u tintiliniću

----------


## Nia_Zg

Na svakoj autosjedalici mora biti navedena godina proizvodnje, prodavačice u našim trgovinama su slabo o svemu informirane, pa to valjda ni ne znaju.

----------


## linolina

U pravu ste, sad sam provjerila...(naravno, prodavačica tvrdi da nema). Nego, kako ste oprali te navlake-nekako mi djeluju preplastično...za razliku od MC?

----------


## Trudilica

Mi isto koristimo Primo Viaggio ali ovaj noviji tri fix koji je veći i "opremljeniji".
Nije loša, srećom mala se navikla jer sam ju uporno stavljala od prvih dana, a sad ima 9 i pol mjeseci.
Međutim, ovaj problem znojenja je užasan. I zimi i ljeti, prvo joj sva glava tj. kosica bude mokra pa vrat i onda leđa. Neki dan je bila totalno mokra nakon vožnje od nekih 6-7 minuta. To je užas.

Što se tiče pranja - uspjela sam jedanput sve skinuti i oprati, jer je I. povratila u autu pa sam morala. Dosta posla oko razmontiranja al ima na sličicama iz uputa i to pa da se...nije baš strašno.
*
Mene zanima prelazak u sljedeću kategoriju, imamo već MC model, pa što točno znači "samostalno ustajati". I. je blizu 9kg i ustaje sama držeći se za namještaj i tako hoda isto "bočno" uz neki namještaj, a uz naše ruke slabije pravi početničke korake. Najviše bih tu novu MC probala zbog materijala da dijete spasim od stalnog presvlačenja u autu ispred odredišta....
Thx.*

----------


## Trudilica

> U pravu ste, sad sam provjerila...(naravno, prodavačica tvrdi da nema). Nego, kako ste oprali te navlake-nekako mi djeluju preplastično...za razliku od MC?


SAd vidim da sam objasnila da sam ih uspjela skinuti, oprala sam ih u stroju za pranje rublja na 30 stupnjeva čini mi se, maksimalno 40.

----------


## bebelina

> sjedalica je do 13 kg.
> 
> Da bi se dijete preselilo u vecu sjedalicu, potrebno je da zadovolji dva uvjeta.
> Mora imati minimalno 9 kg te se samostalno ustajati.
> 
> Sjedalicu manje grupe preporucljivo je koristiti sto duze. Znaci, ne zuriti, voziti u ovoj sjedalici dok ju ne preraste visinom, ili ne premasi 13 kg.


lijepo je Nika napisala malo vise , nemojte zuriti s prelaskom u vecu sjedalicu

----------


## daddycool

> lijepo je Nika napisala malo vise , nemojte zuriti s prelaskom u vecu sjedalicu


upravo tako. što dulje u nižoj grupi to bolje. a što se tiče znojenja, ljetne presvlake malo pomažu ali mislim da se u svakoj znoje  :Undecided:

----------


## daisy may

Kupili smo pp tri fix autosjedalicu,
zanima me jel ide uz ovu bazu; http://www.tintilinic.hr/hr/katalog/...fix-312/kat-32




Hvala!!!!!

----------


## daddycool

koliko znam PegPerego ima samo jednu ISOFIX bazu za tu sjedalicu tako da je to po svemu sudeći baš ta baza, ali bilo bi dobro prije kupnje isprobati ako ni zbog čega drugoga onda zbog provjere kompatibilnosti sjedala vozila i baze (a samim time i kuta pod kojim sjedalica stoji kad se montira na bazu).

----------

